# Stihl KM 56 RC-E KombiMotor on 40:1 ?



## AuerX (Jun 11, 2014)

Hey all.

Looking to get a KM 56 RC-E KombiMotor with the Power Scythe attachment.

Stihl says run it at 50:1, But I run everything I own on TruFuel 40:1 (Got several Cases)

I'm thinking it would be just fine, Any thoughts?

Thanks


----------



## XSKIER (Jun 12, 2014)

It should be ok. I've noticed my 4-MIX equipment doesn't run as well at 40:1 as it does at 50:1. So, I just run it all at 50:1 now. Being that your new KM will have a new style carb adjustment, if you want to preserve your warranty have your dealer tune it with your 40:1 fuel at the time of purchase.


----------



## AuerX (Jun 12, 2014)

Thanks man, However the KM 56 RC-E KombiMotor is not a 4-Mix engine.

http://www.stihl.com/STIHL-power-tools-A-great-range/KombiSystem/01493/KombiEngines.aspx


----------



## XSKIER (Jun 12, 2014)

I didn't say that it is. I run all of my STIHLS 50:1 regardless the number of -MIX on the engine. I mixed my last tank in the fall at 40:1 for better corrosion resistance while it all sat dormant. I won't do it again, it'll stay 50:1.


----------



## AuerX (Jun 12, 2014)

XSKIER said:


> I didn't say that it is. I run all of my STIHLS 50:1 regardless the number of -MIX on the engine. I mixed my last tank in the fall at 40:1 for better corrosion resistance while it all sat dormant. I won't do it again, it'll stay 50:1.



I got you. Just hoping that maybe the Non 4-Mix engine will not have any real issues with 40:1.

If I have to, I'll buy a case of 50:1 Trufuel but I'd rather just feed everything the same mix if possible.


----------



## GrassGuerilla (Jun 15, 2014)

Same basic engine used in the handheld blowers I believe (bg55 et al). If that's the case, it'll be fine on either. But as mentioned, it would be smart to have your dealer set it up for 40:1 from the get go.


----------



## AuerX (Jun 16, 2014)

GrassGuerilla said:


> Same basic engine used in the handheld blowers I believe (bg55 et al). If that's the case, it'll be fine on either. But as mentioned, it would be smart to have your dealer set it up for 40:1 from the get go.



Thanks GG, That is good Info.


----------

